# 1332 - would you buy another?



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying another for a second property. I've never used this one! Anyone owning a 1332 ATD type, would you buy another? Do the new ones have problems? Were the old problems resolved? Thanks, Tom


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tomatillo said:


> ... Anyone owning a 1332 ATD type, would you buy another? ...



In a heartbeat... Honda has already addressed the foaming transmission oil issue, with an external tank for the early machines and baffles in the hydrostatic transmission for the current ones. They are just in the process of releasing replacement chutes to address the wet snow clogging issue. The other few minor issues with lever locking, etc., were promptly addressed.


Upping the main jet size and RPM is an easy user mod that adds a lot of power & eliminates lean surging conditions.



Considering the magnitude of the leap forward in design and manufacturing from the HS to the HSS series, and the much lower cost of parts on the HSS series, the few issues to date have been a minor inconvenience on otherwise superior machines.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I own 2 of them probably buying a 3rd this fall. They are great machines if you do the mods.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Not to be cynical, but to address quality assurance on this product --

If I read correctly, none of the modifications that make our HSS 1332 ATD model recommendable, then, were addressed by Honda, other than on the basis of "We are aware of the problem; however, don't address it unless someone realizes it and complains. It may not occur during the warranty period, so let's save the money."

https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates

That's zero for the HSS 1332 ATD I purchased and others complain about here.

Please correct me.

Caregiving for the elderly and accessibility are at the core of my snow blower purchase. My problem is that fate/luck would have it that after buying my machine I've not had the occasion to use it. * Consequently, the conclusion for me is that others with the machine have had to fabricate or otherwise redesign chutes, address carburation jet issues, and address transmission problems.* I'm sure the brand name alone is enough to instill confidence for some in my situation, but the combination of all these things leave me concerned for when I need to use the thing in a SHTF snowstorm. After having paid $3,500 for it I expect it to be free of these problems out of the gate; otherwise, I want to see the company addressing the issues by now for us at their Recalls and Updates site.

At that price and advertised quality, isn't recalling them and reassuring the customer he has a machine that will do the job he believed it would, the way to go?

Thanks,

Tom




tabora said:


> In a heartbeat... Honda has already addressed the foaming transmission oil issue, with an external tank for the early machines and baffles in the hydrostatic transmission for the current ones. They are just in the process of releasing replacement chutes to address the wet snow clogging issue. The other few minor issues with lever locking, etc., were promptly addressed.
> 
> Upping the main jet size and RPM is an easy user mod that adds a lot of power & eliminates lean surging conditions.
> 
> Considering the magnitude of the leap forward in design and manufacturing from the HS to the HSS series, and the much lower cost of parts on the HSS series, the few issues to date have been a minor inconvenience on otherwise superior machines.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree with your position and no doubt Honda is not backing the machines as they should be. I had originally purchased a 928 and it was so bad I traded it in at a loss of 800 bucks. It was completely useless I ran it for a couple hours and could not keep it from clogging. Honda just washed there hands of me when I complained about being out 800 bucks because the machine did not work. When I got the 1332 home it was better but still not what it should have been. 

With that said after making the mods to the 1332 it is indeed much better then the competitors best commercial machines. The 928 needs more power imo.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tomatillo said:


> Not to be cynical, but to address quality assurance on this product --
> 
> If I read correctly, none of the modifications that make our HSS 1332 ATD model recommendable, then, were addressed by Honda, other than on the basis of "We are aware of the problem; however, don't address it unless someone realizes it and complains. It may not occur during the warranty period, so let's save the money."


Tom, I think you've read a lot of posts from folks who were frustrated and somewhat impatient... Honda has never ignored me or failed to respond to any communications that I made to them directly. The HSS is an entirely different beast from the previous HS generation, and I was not surprised at all that there were a few MINOR issues with the design. As far as I know, this chute replacement program is the only remaining issue that needs addressing, and the clogging REALLY only occurs under certain wet snow conditions, and especially with machines that have not completed the break-in period. I'm happy to be getting the chute & transmission mods in October; been waiting patiently amidst the general angst, and feel that my HSS1332ATD will be near-perfect once those are complete.

The jet mods discussed elsewhere in the forum (#110 at sea level) essentially get the HSS1332 back to where the HS1332 was as far as breathing goes. May not be compliant in CA, but works vastly better here, and not something you can expect Honda to do...


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

tabora said:


> In a heartbeat... Honda has already addressed the foaming transmission oil issue, with an external tank for the early machines and baffles in the hydrostatic transmission for the current ones. They are just in the process of releasing replacement chutes to address the wet snow clogging issue. The other few minor issues with lever locking, etc., were promptly addressed.
> 
> 
> Upping the main jet size and RPM is an easy user mod that adds a lot of power & eliminates lean surging conditions.
> ...


the 2022 HSS1332, with the electric start, does it have the sensor? so if it hits a log or any hard material, the motor will stop and not brake pins or shears.

also what else can you tell me about this? i dont know too much about the new ones, thank you.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

pink toe beater said:


> the 2022 HSS1332, with the electric start, does it have the sensor? so if it hits a log or any hard material, the motor will stop and not brake pins or shears.
> 
> also what else can you tell me about this? i dont know too much about the new ones, thank you.


Yes, and since you're in Canada, the HSS928ACTD also has the Shear Bolt Guard System.
Have you visited the Honda Repository pinned at the top of the Honda Brand Forum? Here's the post on the HSBGS:








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Yes, and since you're in Canada, the HSS928ACTD also has the Shear Bolt Guard System.
> Have you visited the Honda Repository pinned at the top of the Honda Brand Forum? Here's the post on the HSBGS:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. You are my most reliable source here on this forum, appreciate you my good friend.


----------

